# Using cash and AGR points combined



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

Is there any word, rumor or otherwise, about using points and cash together to book tickets?


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2016)

It's been said to be in the works, but no timeline as far as implementation.

Amtrak is really missing the boat by not having it available today.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2016)

It was supposed to be available at the switch over on 1/24/16. I think they missed that date by a little.


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2016)

No it wasn't. It was always billed as "coming in 2016".



George K said:


> Ah! Here's something I like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

